# cold weather



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

i know bands are less powerfull in cold weather, but how much power do they lose? say shooting at 80 or 90 degrees then at 20 or 30, about how much speed would you expect to lose? do you loose less speed with thicker/ layered bands?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It depends more on the compound of the rubber than the thickness. I don't know that anyone has actually done any tests to see just how much power is lost at different temperatures. There are too many other variables to be scientific about it, unless you commit a great deal of time to the testing.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Well at 80-90 degrees Celsius you would most likely die... And the bands would melt. But if you are talking about 90 degrees Fahrenheit I have shot my 1745 tubes in freezing weather for the last few days and haven't really noticed any difference compared to indoor temperature of around 68 degrees.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

yup. farhenheit.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

do bows loose power in cold weather too?


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

beaverman said:


> do bows loose power in cold weather too?


Not if you use them as a club.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is some good info here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19627-cold-weather-effects/?hl=cold

Try the search function with "cold".

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

In my experiance bow limbs stiffen slightly and you get a barely noticable increase in draw wieght at temps of -20 or so. I would love to hear more on this as one of the reasons slingshots interest me is late winter small game hunting. Arrows get expensive too loose quick, thing is I am out hunting in -40 sometimes.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Flat bands seem to be effected much less than tubes. I use thera band gold and Tex latex in cold air. Both perform very well so shooting does not need to cease.You always have the option of placing the sling inside your coat against your chest for a couple of minutes. You can also carry a spare and shoot one while one is staying warm for maximum performance.I love winter hiking/plinking trips. NO need for the party to end.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Take a look at this test I am doing right now (on going yet) you can see from my feet per second how much cold affects speed with this one compound. It will affect all compounds. -- Tex

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20417-tex-lb2000-bands/


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Take a look at this test I am doing right now (on going yet) you can see from my feet per second how much cold affects speed with this one compound. It will affect all compounds. -- Tex
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20417-tex-lb2000-bands/


i dont see a test


----------

